# WHATS BEST YEAR NISSAN 240x?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best year for the nissan 240x, well best year for street racing?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i love my s13, but i wouldnt mind a s15 front end. the s13 and 14 trannys are supposed to be pretty tuff, but the s15 6 speed is fairly weak from what ive seen. also from what i understand the s13 sr20det motor is the better of the 3 generations. this is what ive gathered from what ive read. i am waitin for my jdm s13 front end to come to port so i can do my silvia conversion. i like my s13 cuz it was super cheap and very functional.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

> i love my s13, but i wouldnt mind a s15 front end. the s13 and 14 trannys are supposed to be pretty tuff, but the s15 6 speed is fairly weak from what ive seen. also from what i understand the s13 sr20det motor is the better of the 3 generations. this is what ive gathered from what ive read. i am waitin for my jdm s13 front end to come to port so i can do my silvia conversion. i like my s13 cuz it was super cheap and very functional.


Hmmm how would transmissions matter when it comes to street racing? Specifically, how would your post (which imples SR20DET when the question had nothing to do with SR20DET) be conclusive to street racing?

You are making too many assumptions on what is "better". S15 has bigger injectors, a better turbo, VTC for more street drivability and power in the midrange RPM, same goes for S14 for the most part. "Better" how so? The only real advantage S13 engines have going for it is that 1) it has been documented very well and is easiest to swap, and 2) it is the cheapest. If you can think of more conclusive arguments to back up your "better" claim then post it... If you really gathered what you read, you should know that the S15 has the most potential power to make, and the S13 is the cheapest engine on a budget to go with.



> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best year for the nissan 240x, well best year for street racing?


No one can tell you anything; it's your choice to make. If you want to street race I suggest (at the bare minimum) you either 1) buy a car that you can afford to street race with (and can afford to hypothetically live without it for a few weeks if you are caught or break something) or 2) use a S13 coupe. Then again don't ask me about street racing; I hate it.

-alex


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

hm ok


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

"Hmmm how would transmissions matter when it comes to street racing? " how would a tranny matter? if you dont have one, how are you gonna put power down? s15 has 6 speed s13 and 14 and 5 speed. more gears in same amout of space = weaker. "Specifically, how would your post (which imples SR20DET when the question had nothing to do with SR20DET) be conclusive to street racing?" you already know what im gonna say. how are you gonna put power down if you cant even make it? why do s13 and 14 motors have vtc? because they have a differant, less efficiant port design. and who the f*ck cares about stock injectors and a tiny t28 turbo? not i. if your gonna build a sick car, why would you use parts that would limit your ability to make power? dont get me wrong, there is no problem with a t28, but it sure isnt gonna support five or six hundred horsepower. and for my final quote " No one can tell you anything; it's your choice to make. If you want to street race I suggest (at the bare minimum) you either 1) buy a car that you can afford to street race with (and can afford to hypothetically live without it for a few weeks if you are caught or break something) or 2) use a S13 coupe. Then again don't ask me about street racing; I hate it." im not really into it either. just so you know... im not going to get into a pissing match with you. you can write back whatever you want. i am not going to reply.. this is stupid. everyone on these boards think they are a friggin bad ass and has to bash everyone else for their opinion. later


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

ahahhahhah im so dumb... when i said why do s13 and 14 have vtc? i meant s14 and 15. sorry my bad. see what happens when you dont read over what you have written kids?


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

FFgeon said:


> * just so you know... im not going to get into a pissing match with you. you can write back whatever you want. i am not going to reply.. this is stupid. everyone on these boards think they are a friggin bad ass and has to bash everyone else for their opinion. later *


Since you aren't going to answer, I guess I will just ask questions that will never be answered...

1) Does it take 500-600HP to street race? Street race what, Arizona Supra guys?

2) Again, why would S13/14/15 SR trannys matter when the guy only asked what YEAR 240SX was the BEST to STREET RACE? When did he ever ask about SR20DET engines?

Was it really a pissing match? I wanted you to back up what you are saying (and validate the information) and not pass your opinion off as FACT. Not everyone wants a SR engine, not everyone wants to be "JDM", not everyone wants to make 500-600HP.

Hey, but then again everyone that posts on these boards are all stupid, right? Ignore my posts, I must be stupid.

-alex


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

FFgeon, don't assume that just because there are more gears in a a gearbox to slam through is what makes a tranny weak or not. if that's what you think, you're TOTALLY mistaken. that would mean that the strongest tranny that could ever be produced would be a 1-speed tranny then, huh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok, settle down here ladies, it was a simple question, for a simple answer, don't need to have cat fights now....


----------



## Matt240DET (Sep 18, 2002)

a little off topic but the best street racing car imo is an awd 1g eclipse talon or laser, bottom line awd rules the street what good is 500 hp if you can't put it down, plus you can hit mid 12's with intake exhaust and boost...dollar for dollar for the entry level racer you can't beat it, i had a fwd and it was fun, but i needed to move on to rwd and nissans, so i am acquireing a love for my little nissan, in the end we are all one against the v8 muscle


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

my fav is the 89 s13


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

awd is weight and it can't take as much power as rwd cars because of it's center differential. so i would just go for a 240sx s14 put wide tires on the rear and an sr20det which is pretty mean already. Street racers tend to have light cars with high top end because some races last a longggg time. I was going 180km/h vs a celica gt-s tunned and i won the race was longggg


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

I would say that the 91-94 240SX would be the best. Mostly because they get more expensive when they're newer, and I prefer DOHC to SOHC.

*shrug*


----------



## hotshtsr20 (Feb 1, 2003)

the S13's are cheaper, and much less likely to be harrassed by cops, due to their "uglier" design (read: less flashy)

the easiest for swapping is the 91-94 S13 (though the 94 was offered as a convertible only, which would work against you for speed). and they are still pretty cheap.

street racing sucks, i did it, i got caught, i spent a day in jail, lost my car for 30 days and $2000. it sucks, shit.

and the S13 DOES have more power potential. the newer ones may have VTC, but that only helps drivability, not ultimate power. the S13 has a highport cylinder head which flows better than a S14 or S15 VTC head, even if you hogged it out, due to the way air and fuel enter the chamber from above with little impedence. most of the big power guys turn off or convert to an older head because the VTC creates problems with tuning and aftermarket cams.

the only advantage to the S14 and S15 are better stock HP numbers. if you dont want to swap the turbo, and want more power, than go with a newer one. remember though, the money spent on a newer motor can easily be spent upgrading the older one.

but, i dont want you to be fast, unless you take it to the track. you risk more than yourself when street racing, remember that. i wish ihad thought of that ahead of time (and no, i didnt hit anyone, just got caught)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> 1) Does it take 500-600HP to street race? Street race what, Arizona Supra guys?


*FACT*:
there is a black AZ TT supra that put down 913whp that holds multiple max whp dyno records. also, it accelerates faster than a street bike from a roll! if u want to race em on the street go ahead......the only thing "street legal" that is faster that i know of, are a couple of old skool blown big block muscle cars.....not much of the original car left though

personally, i would rather have a turbo car with more ultimate power and top end pull than better street driveability. yes, this means LAG. 

hehe, and watch out for ffgeons S13.....


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

how do u figure a 6 spd tranny is weaker than a 5 spd tranny?...isnt it tru tha a 6 spd has shorter ratios....shorter ratios = quicker acceleration. they only difference in a 6 spd and a 5 spd is that in a 6 spd...5th and 6th are ur "cruising" gears...also...from what i have heard about SR20's is that the S13 can handle bigger boost when full decked out....the S14 and S15 just have higher stock horsepower numbers stock....but hey..im gonna try and go for an RB25DET swap.....sooo i will see how that goes.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

just cause a tranny has a 6th gear doesn't mean its stronger. Yeah sure it may accelerate faster or whatever with shorter gear ratios and such. But the fact is it isn't strong, its not built as well and can't take high amounts of torque when thrown at it. Its notorius for slipping breaking all that fun garbage that you just don't wanna hear as your in full swing shifting into 3rd.


----------

